# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Big A's Big List of Stuff

## Ascension

This is something that I've been working on for the past many months, off an on.  It's horribly cluttered, the middle and end run together and repeat, but I thought that I should post it now in order to get some feedback.  Feel free to let me know what you feel should be in here because I know that I have left out a lot and no one person can possibly research all this much stuff and get everything in.  It's in Open Office format so I need to get it converted to other formats.  I hope you get something out of it.

----------


## vman3force

Well thats... extensive to say the least.

----------


## ravells

Wow!!! What a fantastic resource! Thanks for making it available to all of us, Ascension!!

----------


## Moe

That's real reference material! Thank you so much, I grapped it right away.

One thing to add/change which would make it more handy:
You could add an index right at the first page. Categorisation and easy 'jump to...' funktion by shift-leftclick would imho be an improvement just by 
adding hirachy headlines and setting up an index to gather those marks.

>Moe

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

Only one thing I would add to Wonders of the world.
Dry Falls, Washington During glacial Flooding this waterfall was 10 times the size of Niagra.
You gotta love Washington state for having all the main landforms. (River, Ocean, Mountain's, Desert, RainForest, And others I forgot.)
Oh, and maybe Hoh National Rainforest in Washington?

----------


## Ascension

Moe, if I knew how to do that I would.  This list will need some tidying up and pretty-fying when done by someone who knows how to do stuff like that.  

EE, keep those ideas coming, I'll add 'em in.

----------


## Moe

> Moe, if I knew how to do that I would.  This list will need some tidying up and pretty-fying when done by someone who knows how to do stuff like that.


If that is the only obstacle I can offer you to do it. 
I think as soon as the basic version is set up it will be very easy to handle.

Just let me know and I start working on the latest update of your list!

>Moe

----------


## ravells

I was just thinking...if one used an open source DTP program like Scribus, then everyone could pitch in!

----------


## Moe

Correct me if I am wrong, but as far as i know Scribus is more for layouting purposes and print media. I am not familiar with its handling to be honest, years ago I head a quick glance at it. 
What if we used the open document format Ascension chosed by himself? Once the basics are set one can use word or open office or any equivalent being able to save in odc.
The results can be exportet easily into pdf, and therefore viewed on any system including those nice features as 'jump to...' by clicking chapters in the index.

>Moe

----------


## ravells

lol, yes that makes much more sense!!!

----------


## Ascension

If you want to and if you have the time then sure, man, go for it.  I'm a tech-ignorant person so I can just do basic stuff and need help from those who "know what to do" to make it nice.  I can draw and think and philosophize but I know diddly squat about tech stuff or office type stuff.  As far as opening it up to everyone - I think we'd end up with 500 editors so I think it best if just one person coordinates things that others contribute.  People add their ideas and I'll stick them in.  I'm fine with adding other folks' names as bylines or credits or whatever.

----------


## Moe

Alright. I'll pick the latest version.
I think by Sunday I will be finished if nothing unforseen happens ;-)

>Moe

*EDIT: After going into the depths of you giant document I feel a certain need of total restructuring - I don't want to edit any of the content, only sorting. Do you mind if I do so?*

----------


## Ascension

Go right ahead.

----------


## Coyotemax

Ascension - This is bloody awesome.
Did I ever tell you how awesome you are?

And Moe - you are incredibly awesome too  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

Puh, there's some work to do ;-) I hope I'll be able to finish by Sunday...

Btw - The awsome one here is Ascension. I'm just tryin' to do what anybody could if he/she had some spare time. 

>Moe

----------


## Ascension

Once I get my new pc up to speed (my last one melted down last week and I lost everything...and I mean everything) I have pages of hand-made notes scattered around home and work for new stuff to add so there will be a chunky update hopefully by the end of the year.  And I still need to go back and provide notes for all of those plants and minerals and things at the end of the document and then sort them.

----------


## Moe

A sleepless night's result:
And here it is - the first version of *Ascension's masterpiece* in a new look.

*Features included:Interactive IndexNew categorisationunified formatcleaned text layout'jump-to' function on every page*

As it is said in the document, this is a beta version and therefore not meant to be final.
Several parts need further revision to turn this unpolished gem into a shining diamond of knowledge.

It comes as an PDF so it is accessable for everybody.

_Upcoming improvements:Further categorisationerase format issuesincreased contentchapter introductionchapter numerationvarious changes_

@Ascension: Which programs do you use/have when it comes to text editors?
Btw Havin read almost every single word I found your lil' jokes throughout the doc. Didn't erase them of course ;-)

_Any kind of critique is highly appreciated!_

Kindly,
>Moe

*EDIT: Attachment deleted - Browse the latest posts within this thread to ensure you get the current version.*

----------


## Ascension

I have Open Office and the Adobe creative suite from 2003 (photoshop cs, illustrator 10, in-design 2) but I only know how to use photoshop.  Thanks a million, man, for doing this - it will help me stay organized and look good as well.

EDIT:  file won't open in Adobe Reader X, says it is damaged.

----------


## Moe

> I have Open Office and the Adobe creative suite from 2003 (photoshop cs, illustrator 10, in-design 2) but I only know how to use photoshop.  Thanks a million, man, for doing this - it will help me stay organized and look good as well.


It's a pleasure to do so. I will think of a way enabling you to edit the content with Open Office. I will download it and check compatibility.




> EDIT:  file won't open in Adobe Reader X, says it is damaged.


That's strange, when I download it everything is fine, using AReader X, too. Try to download the new version.
Changes:
cover page addedindex improveddisplay current chapter in footerformat improved20 pages smaller (no content cut)

Time to go to bed. Let me know if it still does not work.

>Moe

*EDIT: Attachment deleted - Browse the latest posts within this thread to ensure you get the current version.*

----------


## ravells

That looks really great, Moe!!

----------


## Ascension

Yeah, that one worked.  Hate to say it but but ya got my name wrong...Gonzalez.  Z on the end not an S.  Thanks again, man.

----------


## Moe

Oh, sorry! Thought I picked it up exactly as you wrote it. 

Will fix that soon along with some further improvements. Grabbed Open Office last night but didn't give it a try yet. 

What do you think about writing a short introduction for each chapter?

Update coming soon. 
>Moe

----------


## Ramah

Holy carp! I just took a look at this and I have to say it's an amazing resource, A. Thanks a billion for sharing this with the community. Not only is it great for use with mapping but also for writing - all those list of gems, stones, metals, trees... excellent.  :Smile: 

And Moe, not taken a look at your revised version yet but I'll check it out after lunch. But cheers for spending the time to make it more accessible.

As for ideas on things to add... the only thing I noticed was that in your "Water" section at the start you have things like strait but not the basic things like: sea, ocean, gulf, bay. Unless I missed them. It's worth knowing the difference for map labelling.

----------


## Moe

> And Moe, not taken a look at your revised version yet but I'll check it out after lunch. But cheers for spending the time to make it more accessible.
> As for ideas on things to add... the only thing I noticed was that in your "Water" section at the start you have things like strait but not the basic things like: sea, ocean, gulf, bay. Unless I missed them. It's worth knowing the difference for map labelling.


Thanks ;-) - check out chapter 1.5 in the new version to find the terms you've mentioned.

Changes in version 0.3:Cover page editedAdded chapter numerationformatting issues erasedAscension*z* name corrected ;-)some technical changes
I will delete the older versions within this thread and link to the new one.
Hope you all enjoy!
>Moe

----------


## Jaxilon

Wow, I just looked at this for the first time. That is a ton of information and I want to add my word of thanks to you for putting this all together and sharing. It's a good reference for Game Masters as well because you are probably building a world as well.

Thanks again!  (and to you Moe for polishing the look)

----------


## Ascension

Moe - I'll look at the chapters as you have them and see if can come up with something.  Don't hold your breath that it will be soon because I'm still reacquiring everything that I lost last week with the hard drive meltdown.  

Ramah - those things were there, I'll see if they got axed.  

Jax - I build a world with every map, shrug.  Other than that, nope.   :Smile:   I'm an idea-man so I like to gather ideas and info and just strange tidbits that make cool story lines, art pieces, or game hooks.  I've always wanted to write an epic thing but I never got past the "someday I'm going to do this..." stage.  But for those of you who are writers or GMs, this is meant to give you ideas you might need if you get stuck.  The alchemy section will be most important once I finish detailing all of those flowers and minerals and things.

----------


## Moe

Take your time, Ascension - so I'll have more to concentrate on mapping




> Ramah - those things were there, I'll see if they got axed.


Wasn't axed - you'll find it in chapter 1.5

>Moe

----------


## Needamedic

Wow, this is a really awesome resource. Thanks Ascension for the time you spent writing this. Thanks to Moe for converting this to the really nice PDF. Rep to you both.

Now I am just waiting for the GIMP brush pack.  :Idea:

----------

